# What You Need to Know About Buying a Home with a VA Loan



## sargentodiaz (Apr 3, 2019)

​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Don’t believe the just $1 down hype. It’s gonna cost a whole lot more before it’s over.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Here’s what’s included:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]VA Loan Eligibility[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Qualifying for a VA Loan[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]What Can You Use Your VA Loan For?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Using a VA Loan to Refinance a Current VA Loan[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Benefits of VA Loans[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Comparing VA Loans – *this is extremely important!*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Which Banks Offer the Best VA Loan Rates?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Downsides to VA Loans[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Make sure you check out all of the details before you sign up.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Details* @ https://the-military-guide.com/va-loan-guide/[/FONT]​


----------



## Manatee (Apr 8, 2019)

When we bought our first home in 1961, I didn't qualify.  Second home, same thing.  By 1967 they had changed the rules and I did qualify.  Pols and bureaucrats love to tinker with things.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 8, 2019)

Bought my first home on a GI loan in 1958.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2019)

Added:  VA appraisers (and you have to use an appraiser who is certified by the VA) tend to put a lower value on a house than a "regular" appraiser.


----------



## sargentodiaz (Apr 10, 2019)

Every time I tried to buy a house with my VA loan I ran into one problem after another. One needs a termite inspection. An independent appraisal. Some kind of escrow account. Not once, did I find the $1 down was true.
Still renting today.


----------

